# baton rouge, la



## ryangd (Feb 12, 2008)

looking for a group in the baton rouge, la area, if anyone knows post back


----------



## ryangd (Feb 12, 2008)

if there is anyone around the lsu area interested in maybe getting together to start a group or just to talk or something im willing to invest some time and energy if it could help anyone else


----------



## rcguy (May 5, 2012)

*Baton Rouge, LA*

You guys still around?


----------

